# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Marinated mussels.

## stingray

Steam and shell mussel. You will need 
One medium red onion
Raw sugar 4 Tbl spoon 
Sweet chilly sauce 2 tbl or to taste 
Malt vinager 500 

Mix sweet chilli and raw sugar with 100 mills of vinager until sugar is disk led
Add rest of vinager bit by bit to suit your taste ... You don't want it to sweet as the mussel reduce the vinagers bite over night 

Slice red onion in halve then into thin strips 
Mix red onion and mussels (gently ) pour  vinager/chilli/ sugar over these. Cover refrigerate until cold 
Enjoy.

----------


## Beaker

That is a perfect brew! 

An small change is drop the sweet chilli and add really chilli's. And or cooked open the mussels in a hot smoker then do the above..... I think I need to grab some mussels this week...

----------


## Angus_A

Those things were bloody awesome on crackers.

----------


## gadgetman

@stingray, my tongue is hanging out. Just watch out for it when you close the drawer.

----------


## Scouser

Will give that a go this summer..... :Psmiley:

----------


## stingray

> @stingray, my tongue is hanging out. Just watch out for it when you close the drawer.


Forum fishing trip in Feb.... Reckon we can get a few down our necks that weekend eh.

----------


## mikee

Salted mussels are better than marinaded ones..............................................  .....................for bait

----------


## stingray

Bloody hell Mikee no wonder you never go fishing you see everything as bait... 
Me scallops .. Mikee ..bait! 
Me mussels ... Mikee .. Bait. 
Me squid ... Mikee .. Bait. 
Me kaiwhai .. Mikee bait 
Me .. Me ... Mikee ... Hmmmm shark bait!!  :O O:

----------


## mikee

Well I have just ordered a 13kg box of "food grade" squid for bait so I guess if I dont catch anything i really can eat the bait!!!!!

Actually the only shellfish I eat is scollies straight from the sea.

Sounds like a good recipe but just not for me I'm afraid..............................means more for the rest of you guys

----------


## gadgetman

> Forum fishing trip in Feb.... Reckon we can get a few down our necks that weekend eh.


I'm in!

----------


## Scouser

@stingray Hi mate, did this at the weekend, started friday night they were 'wolfed' down saturday arvo....everyone complemented 'me' on the taste....cheers mate

will do next time with 'Hot' sweet chilli sauce and some sliced garlic....cant wait

----------


## stingray

Cheers @Scouser!! Really like your ideas. It's going to be a tasty summer!

----------


## kotuku

stingray me old china -the mere sight of that brew suffices to induce a rajah on an amoeba!-Gimme,gimme,gimme.
PS gadget -if ya don't remove ya tongue it'll get chomped too!

----------


## veitnamcam

My Son and I ate half of them while cooking and opening them, those that remained went into this brew slightly modified.
I didnt have enough malt vinegar and used cider vinegar to top off, added crushed garlic and and ghost chilli flakes.

----------


## Ruawai

They look good, I might give a bit of chilli a go next time. I do
 1 vinegar,
1 sugar
2 water 
1 onion 
They need to be cold when they go in or they go mushy. I did mussels rapted in bacon last night, they went pretty quick.

----------


## Tommy

Chilli mussels and beer mmmmmmmmmmmmmm my arse turns into a fire trumpet  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

Chilli mussels topped with bacon and cheese before being lightly grilled.....try it

----------


## R93

> Chilli mussels topped with bacon and cheese before being lightly grilled.....try it


Recipe please. Or is it self explanatory 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Recipe please. Or is it self explanatory 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Fuck you're hopeless....
Thankfully your lovely wife can cook..... :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

I am no Rik Stein  :Wink: 
Steam mussels till they pop.Cool in fridge . Put on a baking tray and top with grated cheese and finely chopped bacon. Sprinkle (great word that one) with Chilli flakes before putting under a medium grill to brown bacon/cheese combo

----------


## Pengy

I think the non chilli version is called Mussels Kilpatrick

----------


## ROKTOY

> Chilli mussels topped with bacon and cheese before being lightly grilled.....try it


Do this in a half shell and add a little bit of red wine to each.

----------


## mikee

Why on earth would you waste good marinade on..........................bait??  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Fuck you're hopeless....
> Thankfully your lovely wife can cook.....


Yes....yes I am but my wife doesnt cook any seafood or wild game. I do it all. I reckon I am better all around cook than my wife by a slim margin. She is an amazing baker tho. I bake scones that would have a registrable BC but wouldn't be any good for hunting as they wouldn't mushroom.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I am no Rik Stein 
> Steam mussels till they pop.Cool in fridge . Put on a baking tray and top with grated cheese and finely chopped bacon. Sprinkle (great word that one) with Chilli flakes before putting under a medium grill to brown bacon/cheese combo


Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Thank you. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Also cook the bacon a bit first. Then you don't over cook the seafood.

----------


## Pengy

As to quantities....bacon/cheese/mussels....who gives a f  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bunji

> Steam and shell mussel. You will need 
> One medium red onion
> Raw sugar 4 Tbl spoon 
> Sweet chilly sauce 2 tbl or to taste 
> Malt vinager 500 
> Attachment 43041
> Mix sweet chilli and raw sugar with 100 mills of vinager until sugar is disk led
> Add rest of vinager bit by bit to suit your taste ... You don't want it to sweet as the mussel reduce the vinagers bite over night 
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. A bit of Ginger goes great with them as well ,l basically just use my old Nummus recipe scaled back to quantity for them,these are one of my favorite sitting on the back verandah with a cold beer snacks.

----------


## Gapped axe

I steam the mussel till it just opens, then half the shell and remove the beard and tongue thingy. I then pour garlic butter over them, after this I just sprinkle lashings of cheddar cheese on top and then I grill them till brown, or micro wave  till melted thougfhrly. .

----------

